# Barbour Quilted. Warm enough for winter?



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Anyone own a jacket like this? Is it warm enough for winters in NY? I've seen photos, but it's hard to tell how cold it is when the shots are taken. I'd appreciate any voices of experience.
Thanks.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Where you are, I would think not. I have a John Partridge version, and it handles most everything here in Dixie, but I think you would need stronger artillery.

It's possible that model of the Barbour is more heavily insulated than my Partridge. FWIW, I love my Partridge and find it very versatile.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I don't have a quilted Barbour, I do have the Beaufort - and even with the plush lining - this morning's 16 F was too cold for it.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't think that any Barbour is warm enough for winter in the Northeast. Maybe Border with some heavy layering, but definitely not a qulted jacket.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I have the burly Northumbria, waxed heavy cotton & wool-ish lining, if the temp goes below 25 degrees, I go with synthetics & goosedown for duck hunting.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Definitely not.

It's hard to tell from the photo, but it looks like the quilting/insulation on this one is pretty thin. I don't think there would be much warmth in it - it looks like it might be suitable when there is a chill in the air on a late summer evening, but not much more than that.

You can get heftier quilted jackets of this sort, but even those are not suitable when it gets very cold. The polarquilt jackets from Barbour might be the best option -- they would fine for October/November in NY, but I still wouldn't wear it in the depths of winter.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

the quilt jacket from stp is certainly not warm enough as a stand alone winter jacket.
the winters in the UK are invaribly wet,windy, cold and miserable.
I have found pairing a barbour pollar quilt with a barbour moorland wax jacket to be equal to the task. polarquilt for warmth ,wax jacket for protection from wind and rain. I have been exposed on open moor for 5 and 6 hours at a time
in this combination at 22 degrees with howling wind and sleet and kept dry and warm.


----------

